# Facebook



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

I am having trouble with notifications. Some days the are instantly pushed and some days no notifications. I can't figure it out. I have not changed any settings. Running mil4 and nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Facebook sucks. That is the issue. All 5 of my devices have that issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree that d bag has more money than god but can't make a good app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

GOOGLE +

I solved your issue.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I like +. I think I have a bigger issue. I'm not getting any notifications. I subscribed to this thread and am not getting alerts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

The rootzwiki app sucks too. Notifications don't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

